# Thompson Center Muzz Rifle Question



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi folks! I've just got time to post this and then it's back outside to finish my chores.
I recently sent a 54 Renegade back to Thompson Center for fixing. They ended up sending me a whole new rifle. My question to you all, have they redesigned the barrels so that the last 1 inch of barrel (at the muzzle) does not have riflings? This one is like that.
I called them and spoke to customer service and the person said they did this so that when a person loads a conical type bullet, it will remain straight etc. and will start into the lands/grooves properly. It sounds like BS to me. Do you think it will effect my accuracy?

Now I don't want to hear about how bad TC is, or how I should be shooting an inline or anything like that. I want to talk about just this issue.

Thanks! Now back to the chores.


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

It works great on my Thompson dont see any reason why it would ever hurt ya. It makes it easier and faster to load with out getting the sabbot **** eyed in the barrel.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Its called the QLA system and has been around for quite a while now. If there were any reasonable problems with the system I'm sure they would have scrapped it by now. For conicals it makes sense but for sabots it doesnt. You can usually push most sabots into the riflings up to where the petals start. 

-DallanC


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

It's nice to know it's not a manufacture error. What does QLA stand for? Now I'll have to make a longer short starter. Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Here what TC's website says about the QLA



> "All T/C muzzleloading rifles come with the patented feature QLA™ (Quick Load Accurizor). QLA™ allows the hunter or shooter to quickly and easily load their rifle by incorporating a false muzzle design into the barrel of the rifle. Accuracy is enhanced through the QLA™ design by aligning the projectile with the rifling. The projectile is supported while the hunter or shooter is loading his rifle to assure the projectile is started exactly perpendicular with the rifling. The secret behind the QLA™ is only removing the rifling (.0005 of material) while maintaining the groove depth of the bore. Other "muzzle guiding systems" only aid in starting your projectile; they do not work as a true false muzzle and cannot deliver the enhanced accuracy of the QLA™ design."


I don't use a starter; I just shove the my bullet/sabot in and use the ramroad to load.

I haven't heard of many people running down TC, They make good products.


----------

